# "Rillen" erstellen



## Coperator (21. August 2005)

Hi Leutz,

bin der neue  und hab direkt ne gute Frage *G*!
Wie erstelle ich in Photoshop eine Rille? Es soll so aussehen wie eine Rille  ! Ich habs probiert mit Schlagschatten nach innen und dann rumgetesten sowie Verlaufsüberlagerungen etc. Leider bekomme ich dies einfach hin!

Wenn ihr wisst was ich meine und mir helfen könnt diesbezüglich dann bin ich für jede Antwort zu dankbar!

- mFg -
Der Neue alias Coperator


----------



## devilrga (21. August 2005)

So vielleicht?

Also kurze Erklärung:
~>Ebene im gewünschten Farbton füllen
~>Neue Ebene mit einem etwas dunkelerem
Farbton füllen und unter die erste schieben
~>In der oberen einen Teil ausschneiden
~>Einen Schlagschatten hinzufügen

MfG


----------



## Coperator (21. August 2005)

THX für die erste Antwort ^^ aber ich glaube nicht das das ist was ich möchte.

U.z. kann ich Euch/Dir mal ein Beispiel zeigen unter: http://www.cfd4ever.de/

Im Header "ganz nah" über dem Wort "Club". Dort ist genau solch eine Rille wie ich haben möchte 

Hoffentlich hilft das Beispiel etwas!


----------



## devilrga (21. August 2005)

Dazu gibt es bestimmt 100 Threads .
Naja im Moment finde ich auch nichts.

Also ich würde so vorgehen:
>Mit dem "Auswahlwerkzeug: Einzelne Zeile" eine 
Zeile makieren und diese Weiß färben.
>Das gleiche einen Pixel darüber mit Schwarz.
>Dann die Deckkraft etwas herrunter regeln.
>Ggf. noch eine Ebenenmaske mit einem Verlauf
hinzufügen.

MfG


----------



## Pazu (21. August 2005)

Das ist sehr einfach.

Du erstellst eine Ebene und füllst die mit einer beliebigen Farbe. Dann markierst du eine einzelne Pixelzeile mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug "Einzelne Zeile" und füllst die Auswahl mit einem dunkleren Farbton. Direkt darunter das selbe, nur mit einem helleren Farbton.


----------



## Coperator (21. August 2005)

Danke @ ALL ... Funktioniert einwandfrei! ^^


----------

